# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Advanced Serial Dream RPG

## Baron Samedi

I have revamped the shape of the game. It was dots around one point. Now the plot is going to go forward in backspiraling circles.

The purpose of doing these tasks in order is to build your character.

The game continues to take place around the town of Denn in the Land of Aud.

These tasks must be completed in order. You may do as many as you want per level (rank) in one dream. You may do both tasks for each adventure in one dream, or two dreams. Bonus tasks may be done at any time if you are of that level, or have advanced beyond it. 

How To Get Started
*For New Players*
Create a character. _Don't tell us about it._ Incubate the dream. Do the first task in a dream, which is looking at yourself in your character in a mirror. After you have the dream, log it in your DJ, then copy and paste it into the Real Playaz thread. 

*For Veterans*
If you have already completed the first task, and become your character in a dream, please post the old dream in the new Real Playaz thread. Any old dreams of Denn or being in your character, please add to the new thread:
Denn Awakens

*For Everyone*
Once you have completed the first dream, you are actually playing the game, and have earned the rank of Player, and the title Shapeshifter. I am not saying this to exclude anyone, this is simply fact. This game is not played over the internet. This game is played in dreams, and dreams alone. I am simply the facilitator, and I may even be a Dungeonmaster, depending on your perspective. So, if you have not done the first task, you are not playing a role in a dream, are you? And if you do become a character you have altered your shape, therefore you are literally a shapeshifter. All the ideas of ranks and titles in this game are literal. Once you earn a title you may put it in your DV title or signature if you so choose. You may create a signature of your character once you have completed the first task and actually become it.

Even if you did not complete a task, but had a dream of Denn or being in your character, post the dream in Denn Awakens anyway.

*

Rank: Non-Player
Shapeshifter Adventure
1) Go into the forest of Denn. There you will find a free standing mirror. Look at yourself in your character in the mirror.
Post the dream here:
Real Playaz
Completing this task earns you the title of Shapeshifter.
Now you are playing the game, and have earned the rank of Player.

All dreams from Player level on, please post here: 
Denn Awakens

Rank: Player
Warrior Adventure
1) Go into the town of Denn, and find the Free Market. Select a fine weapon and armor. It will cost Nothing. 
2) Go fight something with your shiny new gear.
Completing this adventure earns you the title of Warrior.

Beastmaster Adventure
1) Go to the forest of Denn, and find an animal familiar to be your companion. 
2) Go fight something with your shiny new friend.
Completing this adventure earns you the title of Beastmaster. 

Green Fairy Brawl Adventure
Bonus: 
1)Go into the Green Fairy and have a drink.
2) Start a brawl.
Completing this adventure earns you the title of Brawler.
*

Rank: Intermediate
_This level will be unlocked once a dreamer completes the above level._

Rank: Advanced
_This level will be unlocked once a dreamer completes the above level._

Rank: Expert
_This level will be unlocked once a dreamer completes the above level._

Rank:
Oneiromancer
_This level will be unlocked once a dreamer completes the above level._


*The Setting*
This game takes place in the mythical medieval town of Denn in the Land of Aud. Denn is built on a plain in a temperate climate near mountains in a thick forest. There is a market in town called the Free Market. Everything there costs Nothing. There is a bar in the town, the Green Fairy. There is a large fountain in the town square.

Outside of the town, in the forest lurks many creatures to do battle with, against, eat, gain wisdom from. 

The land of Aud gets more and more strange the farther you get from Denn.

*The Character*
You are the main character. This story is told in the first person, and is written by you... well, me too. Write in your DJ in the present tense. You can be any type of character you want. When you create your character, don't tell us about it. _Don't tell anyone._ I am preventing you from gaining satisfaction from talking about your goal until you actually complete it. Use the energy from the frustration of not being able to talk about it as impetus to drive you forward to complete the first task so you can actually be *in the game.*

Don't Panic. Have fun.

----------


## saltyseedog

Awesomesauce

----------


## Snowboy

> Beastmaster Adventure
> 2) Go fight something with your _shiny_ new friend.



Wait... so the animal has to be shiny?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wait... so the animal has to be shiny?



Are you jocking?

----------


## Ferret

This is awsome nomad! Just makes it way cooler with all the different levels and stuff, great work!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is awsome nomad! Just makes it way cooler with all the different levels and stuff, great work!



Mahalo. I am looking forward to people busting through the levels to unlock the higher ones.

----------


## Snowboy

> Are you jocking?



Sorta. But that was mainly to point out a typo... if it's a typo.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Sorta. But that was mainly to point out a typo... if it's a typo.



No. It's not a typo. It haz 2 be shinny or GTFO. By shiny new I mean brand new. But, I hate brands. So, they're shiny new.

----------


## Snowboy

> No. It's not a typo. It haz 2 be shinny or GTFO. By shiny new I mean brand new. But, I hate brands. So, they're shiny new.



 ::|:

----------


## SaiC

I would love to participate in this, but my dream incubation and lucid skills are too low I think. But I'll try!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I would love to participate in this, but my dream incubation and lucid skills are too low I think. But I'll try!



Just keep going, and learn all you can along the way. Try different methods. You'll get it eventually.

----------


## Royalpeach

Damn. What a great idea! I've always wondered if something like this would be possible in a dream. Once I work myself back up to LDing, I'll be sure to join in!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Damn. What a great idea! I've always wondered if something like this would be possible in a dream. Once I work myself back up to LDing, I'll be sure to join in!



It's extremely difficult, yet will be very rewarding.

----------


## Royalpeach

> It's extremely difficult, yet will be very rewarding.



No doubt. Is the ultimate plan to have these dreamers interacting in real-time? (Or dream-time, suspended time, what have you. I still can't figure it out.)

----------


## saltyseedog

> It's extremely difficult, yet will be very rewarding.



Naaaaaa its not difficult. Saying its difficult will make it difficult  ::D: 

I actually did two more of these the two nights after I did the first one but my recall of them was kind of jumbled and hard to remember. since then I've been unmotivated to do it anymore. maybe I'll try again sometime

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Naaaaaa its not difficult. Saying its difficult will make it difficult 
> 
> I actually did two more of these the two nights after I did the first one but my recall of them was kind of jumbled and hard to remember. since then I've been unmotivated to do it anymore. maybe I'll try again sometime



"I.. I... I.. I...". Yeah, for _you_ this may be easy, but not for everyone. You have greater skill than the average dreamer on this site, and it's okay to acknowledge that. 

Saying it's difficult is _reality._ Look at the data. Many people have tried the original game, and few were able to accomplish the first task. Very few beyond that. It already is difficult.  Yes, it is difficult. Serial dreaming is an advance skill. Prerequisites are Recall, Lucidity, Incubation, and Dream Body Control. The reason I am telling people it is difficult is so people will understand that this will take time, effort, and tenacity. 

I totally understand your point. I agree in the sense that you one must not tell oneself, "this is difficult so I may not be able to do it," but rather, "this is difficult, so I may not get it the first, second, third... time. But, I can do it if I keep trying."

----------


## Baron Samedi

> No doubt. Is the ultimate plan to have these dreamers interacting in real-time? (Or dream-time, suspended time, what have you. I still can't figure it out.)



The ultimate plan will be revealed as dreamers advance through the game. This may take months or even years.

----------


## saltyseedog

Yaa I guess. Its not to hard though you just have to have faith in your self  ::D:  You can do it!!!!

----------


## MrIrony

Yayyy!! I  can finally participate this with my shiny new keyblades and portal-making skills. :smiley:  (Note: the portal-making skills are *not* shiny.)

----------


## Ferret

oh how did you figure out how to make portals? Always been a mission for me and iv never been able to do it yet!

----------


## MrIrony

> oh how did you figure out how to make portals? Always been a mission for me and iv never been able to do it yet!



A blacksmith DC upgraded my keyblades to make portals. Although every time (3 times.) I have used it there has been something on the other side that wants to kill me. (It was friday the thirteenth so I quess I had bad luck.) But that´s what the keyblades are for, right?

----------


## Ctharlhie

@Ferret; Basically archetypal control. Find something from a piece of fiction that you like that opens portals and use it in your dreams  ::D:

----------


## Ferret

Iv tried archetypal control and so far hasnt worked. For some reason even if im really confident with something it fails to work, my control isnt very good. I think I just have to find or make an item in dream that will do it like mrironys keyblades. As soon as I get to Denn and find my weapon im hoping to find some other wicked items at the free market like a ring of flying and hopefully some sort of portal generator

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Iv tried archetypal control and so far hasnt worked. For some reason even if im really confident with something it fails to work, my control isnt very good. I think I just have to find or make an item in dream that will do it like mrironys keyblades. As soon as I get to Denn and find my weapon im hoping to find some other wicked items at the free market like a ring of flying and hopefully some sort of portal generator



That's a wicked cool idea.

----------


## Ferret

yea man, iv been incubating my sword too, I really want a sword that can change to different elemental types. Been incubating a mean dream for a little while now. Next lucid I have im sure will be epic

----------


## tom32

Hey, once i get back into lucid dreaming (having a dry spell.) I'll try to join, and also i know this is off topic, But Wakingnomad, can you teach me?

EDIT: I really bumped this thread D:  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey, once i get back into lucid dreaming (having a dry spell.) I'll try to join, and also i know this is off topic, But Wakingnomad, can you teach me?
> 
> EDIT: I really bumped this thread D:



Click on the shared dreaming FAQ link in my signature.

----------


## francis148

you hav created forest of denn right,it is not extracted from video game or fantasy novel......i'll sure play this dream game but only prob is i hav to be consistent on my lding  :smiley:  and last will it be shared dreaming..... other characters

----------


## Baron Samedi

> you hav created forest of denn right,it is not extracted from video game or fantasy novel......i'll sure play this dream game but only prob is i hav to be consistent on my lding  and last will it be shared dreaming..... other characters



Denn is extracted from all video games and fantasy novels. You don't have to be lucid to play this game or do these tasks. You just do them.

----------


## francis148

i m confused how will i be playing this game without being lucid?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Denn is extracted from all video games and fantasy novels. You don't have to be lucid to play this game or do these tasks. You just do them.







> i m confused how will i be playing this game without being lucid?



Have you ever flown in a non-lucid dream?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Denn is extracted from all video games and fantasy novels. You don't have to be lucid to play this game or do these tasks. You just do them.







> i m confused how will i be playing this game without being lucid?



Decide to do the tasks when you are awake, instead of asleep.

----------


## francis148

oh i get it  :smiley:  thanx

----------


## Baron Samedi

> oh i get it  thanx



The term is dream incubation. There are quite a few threads on this technique.

----------


## Ferret

Hey so is anyone else still actively trying this?

I am but my dry spell is still cranking on and has been for longer than I can remember. I did have two semi lucids last night but nothing to do with Denn. Dragon ball Z is always fun though  ::D: 

So does anyone else have difficulty with dream incubation? I have gone over my dream and the dreamscape of Denn and the goals I want to accomplish countless times but still nothing. I definatly feel like im always getting closer, but only having a semi lucid once every few weeks makes it very difficult. I know i'll get there one day and recently have been investing a lot more time into my awareness which will definatly help. I just hope I can get to the same stage I was at about a year ago when I was having lucids every two nights. Its kinda funny, as soon as Nomad started up the first serial dream thread was when my lucidity seemed to vanish. Haha damn you Nomad!!!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey so is anyone else still actively trying this?
> 
> I am but my dry spell is still cranking on and has been for longer than I can remember. I did have two semi lucids last night but nothing to do with Denn. Dragon ball Z is always fun though 
> 
> So does anyone else have difficulty with dream incubation? I have gone over my dream and the dreamscape of Denn and the goals I want to accomplish countless times but still nothing. I definatly feel like im always getting closer, but only having a semi lucid once every few weeks makes it very difficult. I know i'll get there one day and recently have been investing a lot more time into my awareness which will definatly help. I just hope I can get to the same stage I was at about a year ago when I was having lucids every two nights. Its kinda funny, as soon as Nomad started up the first serial dream thread was when my lucidity seemed to vanish. Haha damn you Nomad!!!



Yes, and this is why me must become pirates: to stop global warming, because when there were more pirates on the earth, the earth was cooler. 

Yes, it is very hard. But, doing it is pretty epic, isn't it?

On another note, I am going to have monthly Side Quests for Players and above starting in July.

----------


## MrIrony

Someone stole my keyblades!!  :Pissed:  :Pissed:  And teleporting abilities!!!  Now I can´t get anywhere nor defend myself... :Sad:

----------


## Ferret

Yes nomad it is very epic! I had another very semi tiny bit of lucidity last night so I think im getting back into the swing of things. I'll be in Denn in no time. I cant wait to get some epic dreams posted down in here and find my special weapon.

Hey nomad have you been to Denn? It would be pretty cool to see you when I manage to get there. Maby when I manage to get there often you should stop in. Also just realised there is a pond in the Denn town square that connects to the koi pond on the moon! Might help me to get to the moon haha. Monthly quests sounds cool but maby wait till at least someone has finished a task  :tongue2:  at the moment for me theres already enough to think about!

Hey irony, steal them back! If you have had the keyblades and teleporting ability before you can have it again. How did you get the keyblades in the first place?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Someone stole my keyblades!!  And teleporting abilities!!!  Now I can´t get anywhere nor defend myself...



You have everything you need within.





> Yes nomad it is very epic! I had another very semi tiny bit of lucidity last night so I think im getting back into the swing of things. I'll be in Denn in no time. I cant wait to get some epic dreams posted down in here and find my special weapon.
> 
> Hey nomad have you been to Denn? It would be pretty cool to see you when I manage to get there. Maby when I manage to get there often you should stop in. Also just realised there is a pond in the Denn town square that connects to the koi pond on the moon! Might help me to get to the moon haha. Monthly quests sounds cool but maby wait till at least someone has finished a task  at the moment for me theres already enough to think about!
> 
> Hey irony, steal them back! If you have had the keyblades and teleporting ability before you can have it again. How did you get the keyblades in the first place?



I actually hang out in Denn a lot, but I don't post my dreams of it, because the main purpose of this game is to induce serial dreaming, not dream sharing, though when it happens again, it will be cool. I think Raven and I are the only ones who have had a confirmed shared dream in this game. (Now I am not sure if it was a confirmed shared dream, but pretty sure.) 

Would you like me to post my Denn dreams?

As far as waiting for people to finish tasks, I have. Thirteen people have begun _actually_ playing this game. Thirteen people have become their characters on the Dream Plane. Thirteen badasses will surely be inspired, not overwhelmed by a Side Quest. A Side Quest means that it's optional, a branch off the main storyline.

----------


## MrIrony

> Hey irony, steal them back! If you have had the keyblades and teleporting ability before you can have it again. How did you get the keyblades in the first place?



A blacksmith took my normal keyblade and upgraded it into two keyblades that had the ability to create portals. He was the most helpful DC I have ever met.  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> A blacksmith took my normal keyblade and upgraded it into two keyblades that had the ability to create portals. He was the most helpful DC I have ever met.



That's cool. I look forward to reading your dreams about your keyblades.

----------


## Ferret

I would certainly love to read your Denn dreams but would first like to visit Denn to get my own impression. Also after reading the monthly task, its not too much to think about. Its a wicked task, should be loads of fun! I really cant wait to see how far this serial dream will get, I have a feeling it will get very deep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Robo recently had HH about Denn, which counts. 

If you are in Alpha, Theta, or Delta, it counts.

----------


## Robo

Well Technically I wasn't In Denn, I was about to go there, but I had to clear out some nasties first in HH. Thanks for confirming it's ok to post HH and the like though.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well Technically I wasn't In Denn, I was about to go there, but I had to clear out some nasties first in HH. Thanks for confirming it's ok to post HH and the like though.



My theory is that whether we are in Alpha, Theta or Delta, we are dreaming. Alpha is HH, visions, meditations, possibly remote viewing. Theta is REM "regular" dreams, astral projection, OBE. Delta dreams are Deep Dream State in which all dreams are epic and amazing, but difficult to remember due to time dilation, experience Delta earlier in the night, and also being a wave frequency far from Beta, awake.

Also, let me clarify, all dreams where you are in your RPG character belong in the Denn Awakens thread whether you went to Denn or not. The goal of this game is to help you create and build a character. Dream traveling is just a bonus. 

I, and everyone else in the game, I am sure, would love to read your dreams of being your character in other places!!!

----------


## Robo

That actually makes quite a bit of sense to me, I've gotten to the point that HH is more like entering into my mind than random images anymore, I guess I've been that way for awhile now, but I'm just starting to really grasp it now.

----------


## planter

I pushed through a mirror, intending to reach the Forest of Denn, but instead I woke up, in a bed in another dream.  I really wanted to get to the Forest of Denn, so I tried to dig through the floor. I literally tore at it with my hands . My twin brother entered this dream and helped me hide the mess from our mother, and brought in a man who could fix the damaged floor. My brother said,

"Only when you stand, with your feet upon the frozen river, will you know the thinness of the ice."

I could see an icy river, far below, through the window . So I jumped out the window. I walked out onto the ice. It was thin. I purposefully plunged through, intending to thereby transport myself to the Forest of Denn. I woke up in the middle of a roaring highway . Off the highway, there were children, running to get on a vehicle which must have been a fair ride. The vehicle had a white triangle on it. It made me feel something. I decided to follow this interesting feeling. The triangle looked like it was made of snow. A man said no one else would be allowed on. The triangle seemed to be blowing off as the vehicle began to depart. So, I ran and leaped onto the vehicle as it left. My landing was not perfect . I held on to the side as it sped up. Then I woke up.

So, I haven't got there yet, but I will.  I usually reach my goals after one or two dreams of searching!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yes nomad it is very epic! I had another very semi tiny bit of lucidity last night so I think im getting back into the swing of things. I'll be in Denn in no time. I cant wait to get some epic dreams posted down in here and find my special weapon.
> 
> Hey nomad have you been to Denn? It would be pretty cool to see you when I manage to get there. Maby when I manage to get there often you should stop in. Also just realised there is a pond in the Denn town square that connects to the koi pond on the moon! Might help me to get to the moon haha. Monthly quests sounds cool but maby wait till at least someone has finished a task  at the moment for me theres already enough to think about!
> 
> Hey irony, steal them back! If you have had the keyblades and teleporting ability before you can have it again. How did you get the keyblades in the first place?



That is amazing that you found out that Denn is connected to the Moon. I secretly did that without writing the dream down because I wanted to see if anyone would discover it, and you did. Wow. 





> I pushed through a mirror, intending to reach the Forest of Denn, but instead I woke up, in a bed in another dream.  I really wanted to get to the Forest of Denn, so I tried to dig through the floor. I literally tore at it with my hands . My twin brother entered this dream and helped me hide the mess from our mother, and brought in a man who could fix the damaged floor. My brother said,
> 
> "Only when you stand, with your feet upon the frozen river, will you know the thinness of the ice."
> 
> I could see an icy river, far below, through the window . So I jumped out the window. I walked out onto the ice. It was thin. I purposefully plunged through, intending to thereby transport myself to the Forest of Denn. I woke up in the middle of a roaring highway . Off the highway, there were children, running to get on a vehicle which must have been a fair ride. The vehicle had a white triangle on it. It made me feel something. I decided to follow this interesting feeling. The triangle looked like it was made of snow. A man said no one else would be allowed on. The triangle seemed to be blowing off as the vehicle began to depart. So, I ran and leaped onto the vehicle as it left. My landing was not perfect . I held on to the side as it sped up. Then I woke up.
> 
> So, I haven't got there yet, but I will.  I usually reach my goals after one or two dreams of searching!



Thank you so much for playing this, and joining DV to enter this game. I am excited to see how your character turns out! Don't tell us until you actually have the dream though. Once you become your character, and look at yourself in a mirror, your are truly playing the Dream RPG, because you are now role playing in a dream, a game which I now dub:

*MetaCosmos!*

----------


## Baron Samedi

nah... i don't like that name. Let's all the real Playaz vote on the name. any ideas? list a whole bunch if you want.

----------


## Dojodoj

im confused wouldnt Denn look different in everybodys dream? im really confused  ::?:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> im confused wouldnt Denn look different in everybodys dream? im really confused



Maybe.

----------


## saltyseedog

I vote for your name to be monotulu

 :wink2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I vote for your name to be monotulu



What does that mean?

----------


## saltyseedog

It means you have a cool name now

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It means you have a cool name now



Cool. Montulu will be my name in the RPG. I will be the interdimensional god of dreams and hunger.

----------


## Robo

Edit: Put this in the wrong spot, moved to correct place, sorry about that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Edit: Put this in the wrong spot, moved to correct place, sorry about that.



Congratulations to Robo for becoming his Reploid character in a dream again. Kickass!

----------


## saltyseedog

> when several bug-like entities entered into my awareness. I punched one out of the shield, damaging the insect severely, teleported after it, and set it on fire. the other insect, centipede like, attempted to attack me from behind. I punched it, crippling it, and set it on fire. I re-entered the shield and repaired the small hole.



Dude I've had demonic parasites that were giant black centipedes before!!!!!

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome Nomad! I shall definitely get in on this. I'm not sure why I haven't noticed this thread before  :tongue2: .

----------


## Robo

> Dude I've had demonic parasites that were giant black centipedes before!!!!!



Cool, this one was a brownish flying centipede, I think I forgot to mention the flying part  :tongue2: 





> Congratulations to Robo for becoming his Reploid character in a dream again. Kickass!



man, this is taking me back... when I first joined I was addicted to Nomad's posts/praise in my dream journal, now I remember why haha.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Congratulations to Robo for again becoming his character in a dream, and acquiring a new weapon!

----------


## Robo

Thanks nomad, But I don't really think it's that special anymore, no offense  :tongue2:  I can do it at will in HH, and I can feel my reploid body as a kind of shell over my physical body, with weapons and everything, at will. now, when I'm actually asleep- that's the kicker, I'm sure I can, but remembering it is going to be the tough part, I'll get it though, just you wait  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dude I've had demonic parasites that were giant black centipedes before!!!!!







> Awesome Nomad! I shall definitely get in on this. I'm not sure why I haven't noticed this thread before .







> Cool, this one was a brownish flying centipede, I think I forgot to mention the flying part 
> 
> 
> 
> man, this is taking me back... when I first joined I was addicted to Nomad's posts/praise in my dream journal, now I remember why haha.







> Thanks nomad, But I don't really think it's that special anymore, no offense  I can do it at will in HH, and I can feel my reploid body as a kind of shell over my physical body, with weapons and everything, at will. now, when I'm actually asleep- that's the kicker, I'm sure I can, but remembering it is going to be the tough part, I'll get it though, just you wait



Really? wow! Try pomegranate juice.

----------


## Robo

> Really? wow! Try pomegranate juice.



I'll see if they have any next time I'm at the store, but I doubt it, I'm not sure if I like it either, can't remember the last time I had it.

Also, Why pomegranate juice?

----------


## Ferret

im so excited! It seems in the last few weeks Denn is starting to come to us mroe in our dreams. Hopefuly soon we will be there often and have some wicked dreams. My recall has been bad the last few nights but I have a vague feeling I have been there again. Gona slay me some orcs!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Congratulations to Ferret on becoming his character, and kicking ass in Denn!

*ROCK AND ROLL!*





Dude, I didn't know Drzzt has a jaguar friend. Hell yes.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dude I've had demonic parasites that were giant black centipedes before!!!!!



I have silver centipedes that run through and over my dream body eating parasites. Maybe that will help you also.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a Montulu dream. Write it soon.

----------


## Ferret

Yay had my first proper lucid dream being in the Denn forrest. It was awsome, so much fun. Nomad have you seen anything in the denn forrest like the swamp I encountered? And yea Drizzt has a massive black panther called guenhwyvar. He summons her from the astral plane through a little statue he has. Im going to try to summon her when I remember and then I will have completed the animal companion quest

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yay had my first proper lucid dream being in the Denn forrest. It was awsome, so much fun. Nomad have you seen anything in the denn forrest like the swamp I encountered? And yea Drizzt has a massive black panther called guenhwyvar. He summons her from the astral plane through a little statue he has. Im going to try to summon her when I remember and then I will have completed the animal companion quest



The bridges are built from an idea I had from the Wookie forest.

----------


## Ferret

Haha cool, mine was definatly similar to something like that. I just created an area somewhere in Denn just then by visualising. Thought forms like than can create areas in the dream plane right? Im not going to tell anyone what it is and I hope someone finds it!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Haha cool, mine was definatly similar to something like that. I just created an area somewhere in Denn just then by visualising. Thought forms like than can create areas in the dream plane right? Im not going to tell anyone what it is and I hope someone finds it!



Shh! Don't even tell us that you are doing that.

----------


## Ferret

Haha oops! I guess its totaly possible anyway. Fuck man so cant wait to go to Denn again! Need to find me those orcs and actualy visit the town

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Haha oops! I guess its totaly possible anyway. Fuck man so cant wait to go to Denn again! Need to find me those orcs and actualy visit the town



Hell yeah. I am looking forward to it.

_Congratulations to Robo for becoming his character, and visiting the forest of Denn!!!_

*
WOOOHOO!
*
 :woohoo:

----------


## Dojodoj

Hey im getting back in the hang of lucid dreaming. i had a lucid dream last night and i also and a semi lucid dream the night before. hopefully i can make it to Denn and become my character

----------


## Ferret

> Hey im getting back in the hang of lucid dreaming. i had a lucid dream last night and i also and a semi lucid dream the night before. hopefully i can make it to Denn and become my character



You can! Just keep trying and dont give up, it WILL happen

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'll see if they have any next time I'm at the store, but I doubt it, I'm not sure if I like it either, can't remember the last time I had it.
> 
> Also, Why pomegranate juice?



I wrote a whole thread on that called Pomegranate and the Dream.





> Hey im getting back in the hang of lucid dreaming. i had a lucid dream last night and i also and a semi lucid dream the night before. hopefully i can make it to Denn and become my character



I am looking forward to it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Robo and Saltyseedog shall forever be known as *ORC  SLAYERS!*

----------


## DILDo

Sorry, but im confused a little. D: do you have to make(write down) a story out first for your character, and then attempt to dream it? I need like a tl;dr version. :c

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Sorry, but im confused a little. D: do you have to make(write down) a story out first for your character, and then attempt to dream it? I need like a tl;dr version. :c



You may write it down for yourself, but do not tell anyone about it until you have the dream.

----------


## DILDo

> You may write it down for yourself, but do not tell anyone about it until you have the dream.



 Now I get it. Really smart idea Nomad! :] Can't wait to see Aud!

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Congratulations to Robo! He has begun the Warrior Adventure!* Badass, Robo! You are almost there!
_Rank: Player
Warrior Adventure
1) Go into the town of Denn, and find the Free Market. Select a fine weapon and armor. It will cost Nothing. 
2) Go fight something with your shiny new gear.
Completing this adventure earns you the title of Warrior._

You found the Free Market, Robo. You bought something that costs nothing. I wonder what it is?

I would like to add, you may take as many dreams as necessary to complete an Adventure.

----------


## Robo

I wish I knew what I bought as well haha! 

Maybe I'll find out tonight, otherwise I may just buy more stuff.

----------


## Baron Samedi

What do you guys think, should I move any of the Serial Dream RPG threads to my Dreamwalkers Forum or no?

----------


## saltyseedog

depends. Would you rather have it public and have more people see it? Or would you rather keep it private with all us cool dreamwalkers?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> depends. Would you rather have it public and have more people see it? Or would you rather keep it private with all us cool dreamwalkers?



I was thinking have this one thread here, and move the other ones to Dreamwalkers.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Ashraen has joined the game!

Congratulations, Ashraen! Good demonstration of dream traveling and shapeshifting!

----------


## Mayatara

Should I grab all the posts from the old RPG thread and post them in Denn Awakens + Peal Playaz? I'm getting a bit lost now... Isn't there a better way to organize this?

Anyway, I just posted on "Serial Dream RPG" thread my latest Denn adventure, 'cause I didn't know about the changes. Where shall I copy it to?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Should I grab all the posts from the old RPG thread and post them in Denn Awakens + Peal Playaz? I'm getting a bit lost now... Isn't there a better way to organize this?
> 
> Anyway, I just posted on "Serial Dream RPG" thread my latest Denn adventure, 'cause I didn't know about the changes. Where shall I copy it to?



Please read the first post of this thread.

----------


## saltyseedog

When I had the dream where I killed orcs. Denn looked exactly like that. Except just outside the buildings there was forest.

----------


## fgopl

_Epicsauce.
Just wish I could ld, though._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Epicsauce.
> Just wish I could ld, though.



This is not about lucid dreaming. This is about serial dreaming.

----------


## ashraen

In my dream last night, Denn looked pretty much just like that pic. The architecture and overall feel anyway. And I hadn't seen your post before. Creepy. And cool  :wink2:

----------


## Mayatara

Cool, you're the second person confirming that  :smiley:

----------


## jojo946

deff will try to play soon! lol  :tongue2:

----------


## jojo946

yay! just joined in. already posted in my dream of becoming my char in the Real Playaz thread awesomesauce!  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

If this is still going on I would be enthilled to join. Hopefully when I WILD tonight I'll be able to get to Denn to complete the very first task.  ::D:

----------


## Superdub49

Well, I think I will join, if its ok. I will do the first task tonight with my WBTB MILD.  :tongue2:  Idk if this thread is still active or not, but meh  :tongue2:

----------


## Ferret

I just had my first proper lucid in a long time last night. Im really keen to get back to denn. For anyone reading this it doesnt matter if this thread might seem inactive, just get to denn and you will see. GO TO DENN!!!

----------


## Dojodoj

I wish this would get alittle more active because i got pumped up about this way back and now im getting back onto the hang of lding. I never went to Denn yet but but hey dosnt hurt to try again XD  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

This is way overdue. 

Congratulations to jojo946! She has joined the game. A little red witch is how I always see you in my dreams. ( : Read her epic dream in the Real Playaz thread.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Congratulations to ashraen! He and jojo are both now Shapeshifters, and have joined the game!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Mayatara has achieved serial dreaming, and is on an epic *Warrior Quest* for the Manjushri Sword! Her dreams about this world are amazing!

Jojo has begun her *Warrior Quest*, and has bought a beautiful longsword for Nothing!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Ashraen has completed his *Warrior* and* Beastmaster Quest* in one dream, boosting him to the rank of *Intermediate Player!* He now has weapons, armor, and a dragon beast to aid him in battle. WOW. Thank you for unlocking the Intermediate Rank Quests, Ashraen!

----------


## Baron Samedi

http://youtu.be/5wwvPLPntZk

Beastmasters In Waking Life

----------


## Baron Samedi

INTERMEDIATE RANK UNLOCKED

----------


## Dojodoj

Good god im back to this website again, and i need help with lucid dreaming. This seemed soo awesome and i never got to do it and now i really want to because i realized life is short and i can expand how much fun i can have because 1/3 of our life is sleep. I can't wait to start lucid dreaming again for this is too big to give up.

----------


## MarineRecon

Is this still an active game?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Is this still an active game?



yes

----------


## Mayatara

> Is this still an active game?



I think so, but for me in particular, I am on pause from my quest. Lots of stuff goin on, lost track of this serial dream.

----------


## samuraixkyle

I'd love to try, but for me mirrors don't actually reflect anything in my dreams... What should I do?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'd love to try, but for me mirrors don't actually reflect anything in my dreams... What should I do?



Try anyway. While awake, visualize seeing your character in a mirror.

----------


## Radioshift

I am very interested in joining this game, but it might take some time for me to get to the skill level needed to play it, so I just wanted to let everyone know that I could be a player in this game in the future.

----------


## conard

lol can I join in on this im having more lucids then normal I had 2 this week its getting easier and easier

----------


## Alter

I think I would like to join tonight when I go to sleep. Just got out of jail and when I was locked up the past 19 months I did a lot of dream gaming on my own, though my games were a good bit more complex, probably because I am also a video-game programmer.

So anyways, I think I will dumb down the complexity a bit but keep some aspects which I think make the game more fun because it limits me. Like having levels, hitpoints, damagerolls ect. Otherwise nothing would ever be able to beat me. In an all out fight nothing I have encountered so far has even come close to defeating me.. even against a clone of myself which is also undefeatable, the fight would eventually end in a draw because the defense seems to be inpenatrable.

I may also create more than one character if that is ok, as well as npcs, enemies, ect.

I only have a couple of problems that would be nice to squash somehow:
1. Shared dreaming never really worked for me when I wanted it to, and I havn't even attempted to have a shared dream since before I was locked up.
2. Perhaps I exert TOO much control over my dreams, which is perhaps a good and bad thing. So for one thing, My version of Denn would likely look vastly different from any of your dreams. Unless.. I load from a shared image. It wouldn't be hard for me to insert creatures and even environments into my dream straight from actual images.

But yea it's great to be back in the free world and I am looking forward to participating in the game!

----------


## DJ101

Can I ask if we are going to interact with other players or is a solo game

----------


## sramsay12

Has WakingNomad left dreamviews? I think this is an interesting concept

----------


## Baron Samedi

> lol can I join in on this im having more lucids then normal I had 2 this week its getting easier and easier



cool! you join the game by doing be becoming your character in a dream.





> I think I would like to join tonight when I go to sleep. Just got out of jail and when I was locked up the past 19 months I did a lot of dream gaming on my own, though my games were a good bit more complex, probably because I am also a video-game programmer.
> 
> So anyways, I think I will dumb down the complexity a bit but keep some aspects which I think make the game more fun because it limits me. Like having levels, hitpoints, damagerolls ect. Otherwise nothing would ever be able to beat me. In an all out fight nothing I have encountered so far has even come close to defeating me.. even against a clone of myself which is also undefeatable, the fight would eventually end in a draw because the defense seems to be inpenatrable.
> 
> I may also create more than one character if that is ok, as well as npcs, enemies, ect.
> 
> I only have a couple of problems that would be nice to squash somehow:
> 1. Shared dreaming never really worked for me when I wanted it to, and I havn't even attempted to have a shared dream since before I was locked up.
> 2. Perhaps I exert TOO much control over my dreams, which is perhaps a good and bad thing. So for one thing, My version of Denn would likely look vastly different from any of your dreams. Unless.. I load from a shared image. It wouldn't be hard for me to insert creatures and even environments into my dream straight from actual images.
> ...



that sounds amazing. Make your dream whatever way you want. As far as shared dreaming, try to go to the Moon, and look for a great obsidian Tower.





> Can I ask if we are going to interact with other players or is a solo game



You may interact with other players, or you may not. How do we know if a character in a dream is another dream or just a figment?





> Has WakingNomad left dreamviews? I think this is an interesting concept



No. I've been sick, in pain, and in poverty.

----------


## tP97

For those who have problems with mirrors - Try making a DC , Visualize how you want to look in the game and then post how that DC looked in your dream.
I'd be joining this game too. Does this have a lore? I'd love to add lore. I'd join though when I have at least level 20 LD. Right now I am on level 5 or 6 :p .

----------


## Baron Samedi

Hi everyone. I am posting updates for this game achievements here.  

A very belated congratulations to *Windhover*, 
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post1961194

and *congratulations to* *anotherdreamer*, 
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2064534

Who have joined Psyblade, and become their characters in the Dreamworld, earning the title of *Shapeshifter!*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> For those who have problems with mirrors - Try making a DC , Visualize how you want to look in the game and then post how that DC looked in your dream.
> I'd be joining this game too. Does this have a lore? I'd love to add lore. I'd join though when I have at least level 20 LD. Right now I am on level 5 or 6 :p .



The lore is the little seeds of inspiration I give here, and whatever people dream about this. To add lore, dream about the Land of Aud in which the town of Denn is in.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Congratulations to* Windhover* on achieving the title of* Warrior!* 

This is her dream, in which she battles evil knights with a badass sickle:

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post1961197

----------


## Baron Samedi

Another awesome dream Windhover had playing Psyblade:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post1963349

In the first dream in this entry, Windhover summons a baby white dragon! for the Beastmaster Quest!:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post1963980

And in this dream, Windhover summons a great wolf, and completes the Beastmaster quest, unlocking the Intermediate Player Rank! Wow!
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post1976942
*
Congratulations, Windhover, Shapeshifter, Warrior, Beastmaster!*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> INTERMEDIATE RANK UNLOCKED



Click the link!

Aeolar, Ashraen, Windhover, this is for you, and for all who unlock the Intermediate Rank.

----------


## tP97

Why don't we convert the game to a ds one? Its easy , we'd just have select few pictures (each picture would represent diffrent places of the game .) Players would have to visualize and memorize the pictures and visit them in the dream . It would be cool , I learned that if two people are at a location which is same in their dreams , their worlds are joined. We can create a lobby location, Forests of denn and other location . Just make sure not to put too many details
Omg man , I just got the idea of creating a proper multi-player dream game . I think I'd make it when I learn enough skills XD It would be so much fun . I'd create a proper game with lore , NPC's , world and tonnes of fantasy XD I'd have to do tonnes of photographing , maybe I'd do it when I get in my college XD , I am bursting with ideas  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Why don't we convert the game to a ds one? Its easy , we'd just have select few pictures (each picture would represent diffrent places of the game .) Players would have to visualize and memorize the pictures and visit them in the dream . It would be cool , I learned that if two people are at a location which is same in their dreams , their worlds are joined. We can create a lobby location, Forests of denn and other location . Just make sure not to put too many details
> Omg man , I just got the idea of creating a proper multi-player dream game . I think I'd make it when I learn enough skills XD It would be so much fun . I'd create a proper game with lore , NPC's , world and tonnes of fantasy XD I'd have to do tonnes of photographing , maybe I'd do it when I get in my college XD , I am bursting with ideas



Actually, people from the International Oneironaut Shared Dream Project, http://www.dreamviews.com/internatio...aming-project/ started a Dream RPG with the purpose of dream sharing. The name of it is Dreamsphere. What I like about it is you limit your character's abilities even if you can go to god-mode in your lucid dreams. They have created a background storyline, and art. Windhover's art is amazing. She's at the professional level. I have been playing a Chaos Assassin. 

As far as making Psyblade a game with the intent of dream sharing, I do not wish to do that. Dream sharing/psi dreaming/dream telepathy is an advanced skill, as is intentional serial dreaming. The purpose of Psyblade is to induce serial dreaming, or dreaming a storyline which takes place over a series of dreams. Another purpose is for beginning lucid dreamers to get inspiration to teach themselves basic skills like shapeshifting, summoning weapons, and summoning beasts to aid you in battle, and then advance on if they so desire. 
I called Psyblade the Advanced Lucid Dream RPG for a long time because you must have advanced LD skills just to play it. 
Dreamsphere is probably not any harder to play than Psyblade, but in my opinion, shared dreaming is more difficult than serial dreaming. Dreamsphere is a community created game, so feel free to add your input.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Why don't we convert the game to a ds one? Its easy , we'd just have select few pictures (each picture would represent diffrent places of the game .) Players would have to visualize and memorize the pictures and visit them in the dream . It would be cool , I learned that if two people are at a location which is same in their dreams , their worlds are joined. We can create a lobby location, Forests of denn and other location . Just make sure not to put too many details
> Omg man , I just got the idea of creating a proper multi-player dream game . I think I'd make it when I learn enough skills XD It would be so much fun . I'd create a proper game with lore , NPC's , world and tonnes of fantasy XD I'd have to do tonnes of photographing , maybe I'd do it when I get in my college XD , I am bursting with ideas



feel free to create your own dream RPG. My goal is for people all around the world to get inspired to create dream sharing RPG's. That would be amazing if thousands of people were playing together.

----------

